
HubSpot Is Good People. A Reflection on My Time at the Company - livestyle
https://medium.com/@toddo/hubspot-is-good-people-f01b41e0f596#.bn68t1g9s
======
livestyle
Doesn't look like Todd is out for a book deal...

